
Disdain for the Less Educated Is the Last Acceptable Prejudice - vo2maxer
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/09/02/opinion/education-prejudice.html
======
nabla9
It's bad prejudice to have.

Strain of anti-intellectualism seems to lead to even worse outcomes.

------
gnusty_gnurc
Liberal arrogance is more dangerous than right wing populism.

At least you can engage and readily recognize right wing populism; it's crude,
blatant and visible.

The Left in America act sophisticated and "humane" hiding all the
working/middle class resentment and evil things that get much more scrutiny in
the typical Republican admin (drone campaigns, guantanamo, wars, immigrant
abuse, executive overreach, corruption, etc.).

~~~
Konohamaru
People unwatched start taking liberties they never would have under normal
conditions. Never be the party lavished as "good" otherwise it is assured
you'll start thinking like Yato from Noragami:

"People decide what's right and wrong, but those things don't apply to gods.
In other words, gods can do anything they want, including hurt people."

Saying someone, some party or some unified bloc of people is a "good guy" is
really saying that they're a god, and gods live by Yato's philosophy. Which is
why it is important to state that nobody is really good, and "all parties are
bad." Also why it is impossible--even if a party is perfect--for a political
party to remain indefinitely in power and still be good.

